# Microwin kein Schnittstellenzugang



## Waldi1954 (6 Mai 2012)

_Hallo zusammen_
_Habe Microwin  SP9 auf W7 Ultimate 64Bit Installiert. Das Programm ist soweit Funktionsfähig,  aber bei dem Versuch eine PC Schnittstelle einzustellen kommt nach Auswahl des Adapters die Meldung „Der angegebene Zugangspunkt konnte nicht gefunden werden“. Komm an dieser Stelle nicht weiter wer weiß mehr?_
_Installierte Software S7 Professional 2010 SR2, WinCC2008 SP3 + Runtime,_Tiaportal V11 SP2 Professional. WinCC V11 SP2, Logo V7. PC USB Adapter. :sad:


----------



## Waldi1954 (8 Mai 2012)

Antwort von Siemens Support
Das beschriebene Verhalten wird von einigen Anwendungen verursacht, die Dateien mit gleichen Namen auf Ihrem Rechner installieren. Diese Dateien sind für Micro/Win V4.0 und unter Windows 7 (64 Bit) nicht kompatibel. 

Zur Abhilfe empfehlen wir Ihnen die folgende Vorgehensweise: 
 Entpacken Sie die Datei "MicroWin_V40_PCPPIcable.zip" in ein separates Verzeichnis auf Ihrer Festplatte. 
Doppelklicken Sie auf die Datei "SimaticPGPCUpdate.bat", um die Datei auszuführen. 
Das zeitweise eingeblendete Kommandofenster können Sie ignorieren. Folgen Sie anschließend den Anweisungen des Installationsprogramms.
Nach der Ausführung der Bat-Datei ist der Treiber im Dialog "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" sichtbar und kann verwendet werden.
Siehe Datei im Anhang:
MicroWin_V40_PCPPIcable.zip

Das beschriebene Verhalten wird von einigen Anwendungenverursacht, die Dateien mit gleichen Namen auf Ihrem Rechner installieren.Diese Dateien sind für Micro/Win V4.0 und unter Windows 7 (64 Bit) nichtkompatibel. 

Zur Abhilfe empfehlen wir Ihnen die folgendeVorgehensweise: 

Entpacken Sie die Datei"MicroWin_V40_PCPPIcable.zip" in ein separates Verzeichnis auf IhrerFestplatte. 
Doppelklicken Sie auf die Datei"SimaticPGPCUpdate.bat", um die Datei auszuführen. 
Das zeitweise eingeblendete Kommandofenster können Sieignorieren. Folgen Sie anschließend den Anweisungen des Installationsprogramms.
Nach der Ausführung der Bat-Datei ist der Treiber imDialog "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" sichtbar und kann verwendetwerden.

Siehe Datei im Anhang:


----------



## UniMog (10 Oktober 2012)

Das geht bei mir leider nicht mit der Datei..... jemand noch eine Idee ???


----------



## Waldi1954 (10 Oktober 2012)

WelchesProblem hast Du genau?
Starte Microwin als Administrator und versuche die Schnittstelle zu öffnen
Gruß Waldi


----------



## stromer69 (10 Oktober 2012)

Les mal im Geräte Manager den Virtuellen Port Com aus.  Dann öffnest Du die Schnittstelle. Wählst das "PC/PPIcable" aus und stellst unter Eigenschaften\Lokaler Anschluß den Com Port ein den Du ausgelesen hast. Es kann eventuell erfordderlich sein, das Du deinen Rechner nach diesen Einstellungen neu starten mußt. Wichtig ist auch das das Kabel auf eine CPU gesteckt ist die eingeschaltet ist, wenn sich dein Schnittstellenwandler aus der CPU speist. Sonst kann er ja von deinem Rechner nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## UniMog (10 Oktober 2012)

Ok danke werde es morgen versuchen

gruss


----------



## hetbed (20 Februar 2013)

*Neues Problem*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine CP5512 die mir gute Dienste erweist. Da ich bei mir Microwin SP9 auf _Win7 Prof 64Bit _aktivieren musste, hatte ich auch die Probleme mit PG/AG Verbindung und mit dem Patch "SimaticPGPCUpdate" das Problem gelöst.
Jedoch unter Simatic Manager, wenn ich unter PG/PC meine MPI oder DP Adresse ändern möchte, sind alle Felder Grau deklariert also keine Änderung möglich. Die Schnittstellenart kann ich wieder rum wechseln.
Seit dem Patch kann ich über Microwin SP9 PG/PC Schnittstelle jedoch die Adresse ändern ob es bei PPI, MPI oder PROFIBUS ist.
Und mit der Einstellung kann ich wieder rum unter Simatic Manager benutzen.

_Installierte Software S7 Professional 2010 SR2, WinCC2008 SP3 + Runtime,_Tiaportal V11 SP2 Professional. WinCC V11 SP2, Logo V7. PC USB Adapter.


----------



## Waldi1954 (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo 

Du Brauchst dafür Admin Rechte.

Öffne Microwin mit Administrator rechte oder setze Haken unter Eigenschaften. 
(Programm als Administrator ausführen)
Dann müsste es gehen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## hetbed (20 Februar 2013)

Du meinst Admin Rechte bei Simatic Manager und ja es funktioniert, denn bei Microwin habe ich ja keine Probleme mehr. Warum auch immer.
Bevor ich Microwin installierte hatte ich bei Simatic Manager nichts mit dem Admin Rechten. Und konnte belebig unter PG/PC alle Einstellungen vornehmen.

Was mich wundert warum auf dem Desktop der Icon von Microwin mit Admin Zeichen versehen ist?
Und bei Eigenschaften ist kein Haken für Admin gesetzt.

Gruß hetbed


----------



## nikoniko (24 November 2014)

Guten Tag Miteinander
Ich hatte gleichen Problem wie oben genannten Beschreibung, ich hatte eine Umstellung Won Win XP auf Win 7 Pro 64bit   der MicroWin_V40_PCPPIcable.zip hat bei mir geklappt danke euch.
LG
Niko


----------



## DILO (28 Oktober 2016)

Guten Tag zusammen,
 Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme unter Win 7 Pro 64bit. Das PC/PPI cable war nicht vorhanden und ich konnte auch keine Schnittstelle hinzufügen weil der Button nicht da war.  
Nach dem Download von MicroWin_V40_PCPPIcable.zip und Start der .bat erschien das PC/PPI cable unter PG-PC-Schnittstelle auf einmal.
Es hat endlich geklappt.
Vielen Dank.

 LG
Frank


----------

